# Estação Meteorológica de Mira-Sintra - Montagem e instalação final



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 18:13)

Foi hoje!

Tinhamos como plano para hoje, montar apenas o pluviómetro, de modo a poder contabilizar melhor a chuvada que aí vem... O  André veio-me cá ajudar...

Mal chegámos, agarrámos no pluviómetro e fomos logo para o telhado! A minha mãe lá me deu permissão, embora estivesse sempre cheia de medo...

Por uma minúscula entrada, chegámos ao telhado, e fomos "explorá-lo"... a chaminé parecia (e foi) perfeita...


_A entrada... (sim, eu sei, vêm alí um guarda chuva... não é que fosse para nos proteger da chuva, mas foi a melhor maneira que encontrámos para poder agarrar e fechar o alçapão)_






Agarrámos nas coisas e pusemos mãos á obra!

Poucos minutos depois, o pluviómetro estava lá, fixo, para assim ficar durante os próximos anos






Aí, o André lembrou-se... e que tal se puséssemos lá também o resto da estação, só para estudar o local e os dados recolhidos? Depois retirávamo-la (por causa do condomínio e tal; decisões oficiais ainda não tomadas...)

Assim foi... montámos a estação e levámo-la lá para cima... 

Descemos... então, ao falar com a minha avó (minha vizinha) ela afirmou que podiamos já colocar lá a estação, e depois sim, falávamos com a administração... 

Ficámos, era hoje, iamos finalmente montar a estação, definitivamente!!

Assim foi...

















Para não ficarem preocupados, prendemos muuuuito bem tudo, sim












E pronto... assim nos viémos embora, felizes e contentes


*Dados actuais da estação (Oregon Scientific WMR100):*

Temperatura: 19,3ºC
Humidade: 91%
Pressão: 1010 hPa
Vento: 29,5 km/h
Dew Point: 18ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 19:04)

Mais um excelente trabalho de bricolage dos membros do meteopt.com 

E dados online


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2008 às 19:21)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais um excelente trabalho de bricolage dos membros do meteopt.com
> 
> E dados online




Obrigado

Dados online, virão brevemente!


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 19:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais um excelente trabalho de bricolage dos membros do meteopt.com
> 
> E dados online



Foi mesmo um profundo trabalho de bricolage.
Mas um trabalho que deu muito prazer em participar.

O lugar da estação é o melhor que conseguimos.
O espaço em volta é completamente aberto.
A distância do sensor da temperatura às telhas é cerca de 1,70m e o cata vento e anemómetro estão a 1,80m das telhas.

O único se não é o facto de estar encostado a uma chaminé.
No entanto, não achámos que vá ter grande influência nos dados. Primeiro porque a distância do sensor da temperatura à chaminé ainda é considerável.
Depois porque da chaminé, o mais que poderá sair é o cheiro a comida. 

Quanto aos nós visíveis e a todo aquele fio de arame, é sinal de que a estação está bem fixa. Só faltou pegarmos num rolo de fita cola gigante, e amarrámo-la à volta da chaminé. Tudo porque queremos que a estação dure e dure.

E o Gil vai cuidar bem dela

PS: O Gil não sabe, mas o meu plano inicial sempre foi sair de lá com a estação instalada e em pleno funcionamento. No fundo, também eu estava ansioso por a ver a transmitir dados.


----------



## ACalado (5 Set 2008 às 20:23)

Parabéns um excelente trabalho


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 21:33)

Vamos montar uma empresa?
Vamos chama-la de "_BRICOMET_", empresa onde apenas se vai fazer bricolage de instrumentos meteorológicos. Arranjávamos uma carrinha com material e aproveitávamos para fazer venda e manutenção aos mesmos instrumentos. E que tal ?

Eu tive a ideia, por isso fico já com 30% .



Fizeram um bom trabalho e o _Gilmet_ até merece


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2008 às 14:12)

Pobre da estação que vai ficar a cheirar a fritos 

Agora a sério, parabéns aos dois pelo trabalho  
Eu também tenho o meu pluviómetro em cima de uma chaminé, pelas condições que oferecem (inclinação nula + boa exposição) são óptimos locais para os colocar.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 19:41)

Mais uma vez, obrigado pelos simpáticos comentários...

A chaminé foi defacto um lugar perfeito, até porque ainda está livre de antenas indesejadas...


Bem, virando-me para outro assunto... a estação já está a enviar dados para o Weather Underground...
Ainda está em fase de testes, mas parece que estou a conseguir...

O link: IPORTUGA7

(Durante o dia de hoje, não liguem se houver problemas, ou mesmo ao facto da máxima estar muito alta..., amanhã estará tudo bem...)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Set 2008 às 23:25)

Fiquei contente com os resultados que tem dado.
Parabéns e que corra tudo bem com ela, que te sirva bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 00:37)

Espetaculo parecem as minhas adaptações  vou ficar de olho nela


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2008 às 10:54)

Muitos parabéns Gil! É certamente uma alegria enorme para ti veres as coisas a andar e teres já tudo operacional! 

Fico mesmo muito feliz  Ah e a localização parece-me mesmo muito boa (outra coisa não seria de esperar! )


----------

